# Featured Latte Art images from CoffeePics



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Lazy Technician has upload a great montage of his latte art, showing that Home Barista's are capable of mastering latte art

CoffeePics

We are pleased to be able to provide a platform for displaying this art and welcome submissions to the CoffeePics section of Coffee Forums UK.


----------

